# Troubled codes & meanings



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

I performed a diagnostic on my 2006 VW Passat 2.0 T and dont know what exactly the following codes mean and i need lots of help please my genius , generous, lovely men.... 

p2181- 7 ready 
Catalyst, 02 sensor, Evap, Fuel, Misfire, 0 Inc, Mil on Monitors, Comp, 02 HTR.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What is the car not doing normally or properly?


----------



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

*helpppp*



GTINC said:


> What is the car not doing normally or properly?


 The car sounds as if it's a deisel, runs very rough, seems as if it has lost performance. Theres no smoothness to it anymore. It's just abnormally noisy in the engine and nothing is loose. All bolts are tightened. Could it have to do with it not being serviced it after the 80,000 miles?


----------



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

*help*



urprettythang5707 said:


> The car sounds as if it's a deisel, runs very rough, seems as if it has lost performance. Theres no smoothness to it anymore. It's just abnormally noisy in the engine and nothing is loose. All bolts are tightened. Could it have to do with it not being serviced it after the 80,000 miles?


 I also just got an oil change but have not gotten a tune up since i bought the vehiche in March of 2010, since then i have put 25,000 miles on it


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

urprettythang5707 said:


> I also just got an oil change but have not gotten a tune up since i bought the vehiche in March of 2010, since then i have put 25,000 miles on it


 Modern cars don't get "tune-ups". 

If the car is not operating properly, you need to take it to a talented mechanic to have it fixed.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

urprettythang5707 said:


> I performed a diagnostic on my 2006 VW Passat 2.0 T and dont know what exactly the following codes mean and i need lots of help please my genius , generous, lovely men....
> 
> p2181- 7 ready
> Catalyst, 02 sensor, Evap, Fuel, Misfire, 0 Inc, Mil on Monitors, Comp, 02 HTR.


 Did someone use a generic scan tool? You need a VW specific scan tool which provides manufacture codes. Generic tools will lead you in the wrong direction when describing manufacture codes.

Compare what you wrote to the link below.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18613/P2181/008577


----------



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

*re*



Eric D said:


> Did someone use a generic scan tool? You need a VW specific scan tool which provides manufacture codes. Generic tools will lead you in the wrong direction when describing manufacture codes.
> 
> Compare what you wrote to the link below.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18613/P2181/008577


 Yes, i did the scan myself sir...that's when i got those codes. I performed the fan test with the Ac and neither fan kicked on, fans didnt kick on Not even after i turned the car on... and the heater test did work n blow out warm air immediately


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Check the fuse for the fans, it is located next the the battery.
You'll need to look in your owners manual to find the exact location.

I want to say it was SB23, a 10A fuse, but check it out and report back.


----------



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

*ok soooo...*

The reason for the code P2181 was because the vacuum pump was leaking oil from its base onto the Engine Coolant Sensor and it wasn't getting a good contact so i pulled apart and cleaned it off really good cause it was soaked in oil and after a few miles of driving the vehicle, the light went off on its own


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Interesting!
Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

*Umm*



> I also just got an oil change but have not gotten a tune up since i bought the vehiche in March of 2010, since then i have put 25,000 miles on it


 If you ever have problems with a car after being worked on by a shop TAKE IT BACK to them. "Usually" when something goes wrong with a car and you just did something to it start there. 

Not taking it back lets the mechanic who worked on it last get away with anything they did wrong. And if they didn't do anything wrong they might just let you know what is wrong to show good customer service. 

Hope you figure this out.


----------



## urprettythang5707 (Jul 27, 2007)

*speed sensor*

do you know where the engine speed sensor is located exactly in 2006 vw passat 2.0T? any clear pics of the exact location...thanks friend


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

*speed sensors*

they tend to run them near the wheel or transmission housing.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Found on the lower front (drivers side) of the block.

06A (2L 8V) block shown, BPY (06F) similar.


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

OOPS why was i thinking speed sensor...  should be a 2 or 3 wire sensor like shown above. Behind the balancer on the crank. also known as the crankshaft position sensor (CKP).

I apologize for getting the two mixed up.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

mechaniker said:


> OOPS why was i thinking speed sensor...  should be a 2 or 3 wire sensor like shown above. Behind the balancer on the crank. also known as the crankshaft position sensor (CKP).
> 
> I apologize for getting the two mixed up.



You are confused. 

The BPY motor has a G28 crank sensor (rpm speed sensor) exactly where I stated. 
The impulse wheel is mounted at the back of the crank exactly where G28 would pick up the pulses.

Part # 06A 906 433L










This is the camshaft position sensor (G40), mounted to the front side of the head (belt side). 
Part # 06C 905 163B










There is nothing behind the balancer as you state, I removed one this January, so that I could pin the crank to the crank gear (see pic below).
This was a BPY motor I worked on.
Also had the con-rods replaced with H-beams, new valves, springs, ti retainers and ARP head studs. 

I'm sure you mean well, but get your facts straight.

Here is a link for you to read and understand the BPY motor.

http://vw.nate-online.com/techdocs/2.0L FSI.pdf


----------

